# Happy Halloween from Cooper and the flock!



## Michelle M. (Nov 29, 2011)

Cooper dressed up as Sido (our cockatiel) this year .


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Happy Halloween Michelle and Cooper... Indi said he hopes you all got some nice treats..


----------



## Golddust (Oct 9, 2014)

Haha! I love that he is dressed as your Cockatiel - is Sido a particularly scary character?


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very cute! Is it a budgietiel or a cockabudgie?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Adorable Picture of Cooper, Michelle!

Happy Halloween, Cooper!
*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, Cooper looks especially cute on her cockatiel outfit!  
And Happy Halloween to you and your flock, Michelle!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Hahaha, I love it!!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Coop is so pretty, she makes a good looking tiel...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

A treat for Michelle and Cooper from Indigo.


----------



## Budgieholick (Oct 14, 2015)

What a neat idea


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh my, this is so darn cute...and in a rather spooky way - the image of a new species of 'Budgietiel'!:laughing:

Thanks for giving me such an adorable Halloween cheer, Michelle


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Haha, Cooper looks stunning as a tiel  

Great idea and this made me smile! Happy Halloween, Michelle and the rest of the flock


----------

